# Pretty Neat Idea For Nest Boxes



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

The title about says it all 

http://portuguesetumblers.com/nest.htm


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

I wonder how smelly and humid it gets in those? Maybe put wood blocks between them and vent the tops.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would have to get it off the floor on something and then see if they stacked securely... they are kind of tall so you could only stack so many before you ran out of hight space.. two rows would be about it if you get them off the floor to begin with.


----------

